# Zuri Pictures!!!



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Well... I figured if I started the dang thread, Jon and Natalie would add the pictures! Haha... come on, it's been toooo long!!!:biggrin:
Baby Dane pics... puhhhlease?


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

I was so hoping this would work...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

me too.
:frown:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Me three....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm sorry! It's been such a busy week that we haven't been able to sort pictures or anything. Hopefully we will get some time to breathe sooner than later!!!

ETA: Here's one I took this morning...










This window is counter height in the front lobby of my work. She took one flying leap up there and went through the toy basket, grabbed a stuffie and jumped back down. I was lucky enough to catch the picture! Although it was a "no-no" I couldn't possibly be mad at her since it was so flippin' cute!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

So cute!!! LOL.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha might I remind everyone that Linsey (CorgiPaws) also has a dane puppy we aren't seeing pictures of! 

Where are my Zailey pictures dangit?!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Haha might I remind everyone that Linsey (CorgiPaws) also has a dane puppy we aren't seeing pictures of!
> 
> Where are my Zailey pictures dangit?!


SHE IS SO RIGHT!!! WHERE ARE OUR ZAILEY PICTURES?!

I'm staging a protest until we get some Zailey and (more) Zuri pictures!!!

*breaks out the picket stakes with signs*


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Hahaha, I don't have nearly as good of a camera as Jon!
I'll get some up...eventually. :tongue:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

SO?! What are those absolutely ADORABLE pictures you posted on Facebook tonight, then?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's a few more I took today:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww....mama Bailey and her baby. So sweet. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hmm, Danes really are very snuggly aren't they? I never knew that about them, its so adorable to see them all cuddled up and piled on top of each other. I see Bailey is wearing her coat, is it really that cold already? Guess I'm finding it hard to relate as it was 92 down here yesterday, Moron and I are still swimming! Thanks for the cute photo's.


----------

